# Lin Method Tutorial for Square-1!



## ThatLucas (Oct 24, 2019)

Hello! 

I made a tutorial on the Lin method for Square-1, as I saw that there weren't that many resources out there. I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 24, 2019)

very well done!
thanks for contribuiting for the cubing community.


----------

